# Asking for 5D III firmware improvements



## FRANCE5CO (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello everybody

I own a 5D III and I'm very frustrated with some limitation that could be easily fixed with a firmware upgrade. For example auto ISO!!!! I wont exposure compensation in manual mode with auto ISO and I want to be able to set shutter speed faster than 1/250 in Av!!! The cheapest Nikon can do that from years !!! Canon what are you waiting for?

The question is: is it possible to make a wish list in this forum for the next firmware upgrade? Maybe Canon engineers will read it and listen to users needs


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 29, 2012)

1. AF focus speed with Speedlites

2. Blink AF point fix

3. f/8 Focusing

Its funny because the 5D3 61-point AF is fantastic while also being wretched at the same time.


----------



## FRANCE5CO (Nov 29, 2012)

OK, this is the spirit, keep on writing, someone at Canon will listen!!!


----------



## mirekti (Nov 29, 2012)

Let they put some more DR too.


----------



## FRANCE5CO (Nov 29, 2012)

mirekti said:


> Let they put some more DR too.



Would be nice but we have to wait the 5D mk4 for this!!!  (Maybe Canon should buy sensors from Sony )


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 29, 2012)

my wish list is when I take a picture, it makes my models look skinnier, younger, and more vibrant... Also for it to make my coffee in the mornings and dont forget the scrambled eggs.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Nov 29, 2012)

The circle in the viewfinder that is basically the spot metering circle, it needs to be bolder or red. I loose it in the frame sometimes. And yes, I know it's always in the middle, but it's nice to be able to see it with ease. Like the scope of a gun.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Nov 29, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> The circle in the viewfinder that is basically the spot metering circle, it needs to be bolder or red. I loose it in the frame sometimes. And yes, I know it's always in the middle, but it's nice to be able to see it with ease. Like the scope of a gun.



Actually...I'll take spot linked metering...but I know that's reserved for 1D's, so


----------



## Steven_urwin (Nov 29, 2012)

Just 1 request...

Please oh please take a look at the AF beam assist focus.

Maybe as a little Xmas present? I will be a good boy for the rest of the year, if you can fix this one thing for me 

Regards,


----------



## MarkII (Nov 29, 2012)

FRANCE5CO said:



> I want to be able to set shutter speed faster than 1/250 in Av


You mean with non-HS flash modes? If so, that's a hardware restriction...

Some more control over auto-ISO would be nice, but most of all I wish that they would include an intervalometer (like used to be included in the G-series, until marketing decreed that it should require the purchase of an ungainly and awkward external trigger...).

Overall though, I think the 5DIII firmware is pretty good - they removed a lot of idiotic restrictions on the 5DII (like bracketing options), and it is rare that I find myself needing something it does not do.


----------



## sparda79 (Nov 30, 2012)

Maybe we should start this topic on Canon's official forum site:-
http://forums.usa.canon.com/


----------



## TAF (Nov 30, 2012)

If the hardware will support it, I would be most pleased to have a 1200 fps (or faster) video capability, even if it necessitated as little as 320x240 resolution (if needed to reduce the readout/data move time).

High speed video is just so ridiculously expensive...


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 30, 2012)

Also fix the issue when you remove a memory card and put it back in that it switches to the other card even when camera power is off! I think they fixed this on the 1DX but the 5DIII was left in the dust....


----------



## Daniel Flather (Nov 30, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> Daniel Flather said:
> 
> 
> > The circle in the viewfinder that is basically the spot metering circle, it needs to be bolder or red. I loose it in the frame sometimes. And yes, I know it's always in the middle, but it's nice to be able to see it with ease. Like the scope of a gun.
> ...



I thnk you need to read my post again.


----------



## Bosman (Dec 2, 2012)

East Wind Photography said:


> Also fix the issue when you remove a memory card and put it back in that it switches to the other card even when camera power is off! I think they fixed this on the 1DX but the 5DIII was left in the dust....


^^ Agreed! Keep CF as main until you switch it. I would think the auto switch feature could wait til you try composing a shot to switch it to SD.


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 3, 2012)

Well there is an update coming in April, all they mentioned was clean HDMI but it's possible some of these issues will be addressed as well.


----------



## Bosman (Dec 3, 2012)

Well they definitely have enough time to work out the bugs and work in the features thats for sure.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 3, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> Actually...I'll take spot linked metering...but I know that's reserved for 1D's, so



Afaik this is a hardware limitation, the 5d3 uses the 7d/6d metering, the 1dx has an entirely different version.



FRANCE5CO said:


> I own a 5D III and I'm very frustrated with some limitation that could be easily fixed with a firmware upgrade.



If it's something that differentiates the 5d3 from the 1dx than your chances of success are slim, unless Canon sees the need to give the 5d3 a boost beyond hdmi & f8. One example of braindead limitations would be the crippled min. shutter speed setting, the 6d also has it only up to 1/250s.


----------



## nwardrip (Dec 3, 2012)

You can submit emails to Canon technical support with your requests and they will be read. You will get a polite email saying your requests will be considered and/or forwarded to the appropriate people. Here's to hoping they actually follow through with that...

5D Mark III email support:
http://usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/eos_slr_camera_systems/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii/form_display/support_by_kb_email

Generic support:
http://usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer

I've asked for:
1) Illuminated focus points
2) f/8 AF (they have promised this now)
3) Old zoom functionality in addition to new (I still hate the slow wheel zoom, but love the instant zoom)
4) Allow "Flash sync speed in AV mode" in "My Menu"...5D2 and 7D have this
5) More minimum shutter speed options
6) EV with auto-ISO
7) Built-in intervalometer functionality
8) Clean HDMI out (they have promised this now)
9) 1080p 60fps
10) Better dynamic range in future sensors

Regarding AF point and exposure linking, I too really wish the feature was available on the 5D3. I posted about this a few weeks ago, so I'll copy it again here.

On the 5D3, the density of the focus points versus the density of the metering grid does not match well, so I don't think that this is a likely 5D3 feature. The 5D3 and 7D share the same 63-zone, 9x7 grid. On the 7D (which has AF point-linked exposure), the focus points directly matched up with the exposure metering region, as can be seen in this graphic from the-digital-picture.com 7D review:







So AF-linked exposure was a no-brainer on the 7D. Not so on the 5D3. However, on the 1DX, the metering grid is now 4x more dense (252 zones or 18x14), plus it has the 100K pixel RGB metering sensor, so it can match up the regions and pixels closest to the AF point with much more precision.


----------



## Steb (Dec 3, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> 1. AF focus speed with Speedlites



Read about this issue before but have not used my Speedlite so far. Just gave it a try now... 5D3 + 16-35L Mk II + 430EX II.

I switched of the light and started to focus in complete darkness with single AF point. At 35mm instant lock at different distances between 0.5 and 4m even with the most outside point. At 16mm the outside point is far away from the assist beam light so of course this does not work. But still instant lock with the center point. As long as the AF point is within the area illuminated by the assist beam I have no problems getting a fast focus lock.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 5, 2012)

Steb said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > 1. AF focus speed with Speedlites
> ...



+1 I dont see AF speed issue. Now if you disable the IR focus assist beam on the flash and try to focus with the 5D3 in low light. The AF will slow down but that happens with or without the flash and is a result of the camera using a different AF algorithm to get focus lock. Doesn't seem to matter whether the flash is used or not.


----------



## DeckardSolo (Dec 5, 2012)

1. Ability to choose Auto ISO when using Custom Control SET->ISO. One approach would be press = auto iso, hold = choose iso (current functionality)

2. Custom Control for one-touch HDR on/off.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 5, 2012)

Customization what differentiates camera bodies like (6d/5d3), so I guess Canon will be hesitant to add any except on the 5d3.

Fyi: Many key-(re)mappings and ideas for lv can be easily implemented through Magic Lantern, you might be better off asking there then hoping for Canon. Ml currently cannot control non-lv af, and thus fore example cannot re-implement afma on the 60d (thanks, Canon!). 

http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/


----------



## Bosman (Dec 6, 2012)

Don't forget Auto ISO in manual mode being able to exposure comp it like you normally could. So if you want to be 1/3 over no matter what the ISO chosen will adjust to make it possible. There really are many many things Canon could address with firmware to make this camera what it ought to be.


----------



## Zlatko (Dec 6, 2012)

Bosman said:


> Don't forget Auto ISO in manual mode being able to exposure comp it like you normally could. So if you want to be 1/3 over no matter what the ISO chosen will adjust to make it possible. There really are many many things Canon could address with firmware to make this camera what it ought to be.


As far as I know, Canon has never offered exposure comp in manual mode on any EOS camera. Nikon and Leica do it, but I'm not a fan of that feature. I prefer manual to be pure manual, and exposure comp in manual goes against the idea of manual. If you're working in manual, it's so easy to adjust exposure up or down anyway and never make a mistake. As soon as you introduce the ability to exposure comp in manual, you introduce the chance of forgetting the exposure comp is on and screwing up all of your manual exposures. I use Auto ISO quite a lot in Av mode and then exposure comp comes in quite handy, but I don't see the advantage of using Auto ISO in Manual mode even if it had exposure comp.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 6, 2012)

Zlatko said:


> but I don't see the advantage of using Auto ISO in Manual mode even if it had exposure comp.



I do: With a dynamic lighting scene you can pre-select your aperture (dof) and shutter speed (stop motion) while keeping the lowest possible noise level (= auto-iso). But with auto-iso you rely 100% on camera metering, and w/o expo-comp you cannot do anything about it even if you know that the camera has a tendency to over/underexpose or you know the scene is such the camera will get it wrong to one side.


----------



## Zlatko (Dec 6, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Zlatko said:
> 
> 
> > but I don't see the advantage of using Auto ISO in Manual mode even if it had exposure comp.
> ...


OK, I can see using it in that way — when the light is changing and you want to keep a certain aperture and shutter speed. You can _almost_ achieve the same goal by using Av mode and a minimum shutter speed setting for Auto ISO, along with any exposure comp that's needed. The only problem may be that the minimum shutter speed goes no higher than 1/250th, which is usually fine for me, but not fast enough for some sports and other action. Perhaps Canon can add higher minimum shutter speed options to Auto ISO. Ideally, exposure comp in Manual, if added by Canon, would be something you could enable or disable in a menu setting so people who like it the current way can keep it that way (and avoid accidental mis-setting).


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 6, 2012)

Zlatko said:


> You can _almost_ achieve the same goal by using Av mode and a minimum shutter speed setting for Auto ISO, along with any exposure comp that's needed. The only problem may be that the minimum shutter speed goes no higher than 1/250th, which is usually fine for me, but not fast enough for some sports and other action. Perhaps Canon can add higher minimum shutter speed options to Auto ISO.



I know (and nearly wrote it myself), but Canon won't add it to the 6d/5d3 because faster shutter min speeds are a 1dx feature - which imho is ridiculously eclectic - and the feature is not available at all on other cameras like the 60d. And esp. on crop it really makes a difference retaining the lowest possible iso setting while having sufficient shutter speed.


----------



## Louis (Dec 6, 2012)

The OP really need to start this thread over at the Canon forums and link back to this forum, I did that with the 5D3 focus assist beam problem and I got a reply from Canon


----------



## DeckardSolo (Dec 12, 2012)

I went ahead and started a thread over at Canon:
http://forums.usa.canon.com/t5/EOS/Canon-5D-Mark-III-firmware-wishlist-feature-request/m-p/7081


----------

